# 1st pygmy babies!



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I breed boers for fair goats every year. We have about 25 head of boers. Well last Xmas I got two 9 month old pygmy does. They were just in one big herd when he picked them up. Well low and behold here we are 3 months later and I have a baby pygmy doe! I went out to check everybody before work and there she was screaming her head off with the rest of the goats. My two pygmies are by theirselves now. Thank goodness she's dried off and healthy. Pictures to come later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

Here she is along with her mom and aunt lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw how cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG! They all match! That baby is sooo cute


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a sweetie, congrats! Mama and Auntie are beautiful too


----------

